

What I learned pretending to be homeless (2011) - t0dd
http://www.salon.com/2011/02/16/what_i_learned_pretending_to_be_homeless/

======
dsschnau
That's an interesting way of counting homeless people - I wonder how accurate
its assumed to be?

